# Thats My Baby!



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

My daughter wasn't able to participate in the youth hunt, or hunt at all last year due to school commitments. My girlfriend said I have to realize that "hunting may not be viewed as a girly activity, and may not rest well with the popular girls at school". She said that since my daughter was a freshman, and that popularity in school was important among girls, that my daughter may very well give up hunting! *AAAACK!* I grabbed my chest as the pressure mounted and fell to the floor as those words *"may give up hunting"* echoed in my ears! 
Fast forward to this past weekend. My daughter informed me that she has two friends who want me to teach them archery, and one who wants to join us on the youth hunt this year! These are some of the most popular girls in her high school! How is that for not succumbing to peer pressure and leading by example! Yeah, that's my baby! Yeah, she makes me proud every day! I told her that if she and her friends have a deer camp going in ten years that they will be the envy of Michigan! Pretty cool, eh? 
<----<<<


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Cool, she sounds like my Daughter.. ( mine is 11) Arnt we LUCKY!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Good deal Joe! My guy seems to be going in the opposite direction. Hes really getting into baseball, basketball and football along with girls. Hopefully hell still want to hunt and fish with the old man on occasion. :chillin:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

WOOHOOO way to go Joe! Wait til she discovers all the best guys also hunt and fish . You'll be clutching your chest over other stuff then!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

1wildchild said:


> WOOHOOO way to go Joe! Wait til she discovers all the best guys also hunt and fish . *You'll be clutching your chest over other stuff then!*


I already am feeling the chest pains (and getting grey hair). However, my daughter and I have an agreement for *IF AND WHEN *she is able to date (I mean she is just turning 15, no need to rush things )! Her "date" will be informed that when he is dropping her off at home, I will coincidentally be shooting my bow in the yard. He will then be instructed to go down range and place an apple on his head while my daughter and I have a talk. More importantly he will understand that *my daughter never lies to me! * 
<----<<<


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

That is awesome Joe. I know your just flying high right now. Nice!! 

However, you think you're clutching your chest now?.lololol
Ohhhhh.....you just wait.:lol:


Heck Joe, I recently took my daughter and her friend up steelhead fishing. Those two were so busy checking out all the younger gentlemen it's no wonder they didn't catch any fish. Even viewing her girlfriends pics sunday when we returned home. I busted her in front of her mother that she had 3 pics of guys they were gasping over.:lol: You gotta just roll with it Joe.

Enjoy.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Atta boy Joe.

This past Sunday, my son slept in while I woke my daughter up early to go rabbit hunting. 

I was thinking about this very topic this past weekend. I watched a hunting show on Vs. where a couple ladies were featured on some hunts. I was envisioning that being my daughter 20-30 years from now. Those ladies must have gone hunting with their parent or grandparent when they were young. And throughout the years, they've kept hunting.

That's what I hope my daughter does. I hope when she's in high school, she has to tell her boyfriend yikes that she can't go to the Sadie Hawkins dance because she's going deer hunting with her dad.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Joe Archer said:


> I already am feeling the chest pains (and getting grey hair). However, my daughter and I have an agreement for *IF AND WHEN *she is able to date (I mean she is just turning 15, no need to rush things )! Her "date" will be informed that when he is dropping her off at home, I will coincidentally be shooting my bow in the yard. He will then be instructed to go down range and place an apple on his head while my daughter and I have a talk. More importantly he will understand that *my daughter never lies to me! *
> <----<<<


That is the best idea I have heard on that subject ! I always thought cleaning the shotgun when he came to pick her up would work well, your idea has some better options. But I still think the law should be 25 before she can date !!


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

I also seen that show. I have only been hunting for 2 years. My boyfriend got me into and we hunt Deer, Turkey, Bea, we fish and trap together. I enjot being out in the woods with him. Yes there is alot i have to lean. I was a city girl till I met him and I love every minute I am out in the wods. Yes there are some who were raise into the hunting. So just because you see women on a show does not mean they have been hunting all there lives.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

skyhawk1 said:


> I also seen that show. I have only been hunting for 2 years. My boyfriend got me into and we hunt Deer, Turkey, Bea, we fish and trap together. I enjot being out in the woods with him. Yes there is alot i have to lean. I was a city girl till I met him and I love every minute I am out in the wods. Yes there are some who were raise into the hunting. So just because you see women on a show does not mean they have been hunting all there lives.


----------

